# GT: Clippers vs. Lakers (3/8)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
*
<center>Tues Mar 8, 2005
7:30 Pacific *</center>


<center>




































Rick Brunson / Corey Maggette / Bobby Simmons / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Chucky Atkins / Kobe Bryant / Caron Butler / Lamar Odom / Chris Mihm


Notes: The inner city rivalry continues...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Welp, I'm going to go with the lakers on this one. If the lakers can play like they have the last two games, the clippers wont even have a chance. Not to mention the lakers are probably looking for a little payback from there last encounter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

OT: BBB.net has a new feature where you can bet the points that you have in basketball games. Here is the link to bet on tonights game against the Lakers: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=147731


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I had 123 points in my pocket so I put it all on the Clippers. I want the Clippers to win this one so bad. I'll be at the Rockets/Sonics game tonight so I will not be able to follow this game tonight. Thats' gonna be another good game, too.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Very good Mihm with 2 early fouls and the Clips up 7-0.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Not bad so far, Kobe had some nice plays to bring the score close. But the Clippers are doing a good job so far and hitting their shots.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Throw it down Kaman, throw it down!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Not a great finish by the Clippers in the quarter but not a bad start either. Clippers are shooting a nice 58% have put up 9 assists, Brunson having 5 of them. Brand had a great quarter with 10 points and 2 very nice blocks.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel: You're a brave man. I can't bear to watch the game. I'm switching between the game & American Idol. Last time I looked, Lakers had passed up.

I won't look again for .... 10 mins.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox made a nice goofy little play while he was fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kobe is starting to hurt the Clippers, the Lakers are on a 10-0 run. :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers need a good timeout or hope the half will end already because they are not playing good basketball right now.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

You'd think Kobe's last comments about them would be enough to motivate them, but noooooooooooo.

Didn't he say that, "beating the Clippers is old hat". Damn, have a little pride!!!! They are so much better than the Lakers --- just no mental strength, I guess.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

If the Clippers lose the game it will because of this quarter...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 44
Lakers 52

The Clippers have dropped their shooting percentage from the previous quarter by 10%, to 48%. Kobe is the only reason why the Lakers are winning, if they can stop him or get more fouls on him then the Clippers will take the lead. Elton Brand only had 2 points in the quarter, he needs more looks in the 2nd half. He should be going for 30.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

We have life!
The Clippers are now up by 2!
Keep it up guys.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Very good 3rd quarter so far by the Clippers. They really came out charged out of half, which is good.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers up 10 now!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Technical foul on Kobe.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Great quarter by the Clippers. They outscored the Lakers 31-18. Everyone played great, I loved how the Clippers kept feeding the ball to Kaman and Kaman would show great aggression and confidence when he scored each time.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Stop the 3 ball!


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Clipps should keep getting the ball to Brand down low. Get him to the line at worst on these big possessions down the stretch.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

schub said:


> Clipps should keep getting the ball to Brand down low. Get him to the line at worst on these big possessions down the stretch.


Totally agree. The ball needs to be given to Brand down low as much as possible.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Fasten your seat belts!


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Huge shot by Maggette. He can't miss tonight.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Why is Rebraca taking shots down the stretch?

Heck, why is Rebraca _in the game_ down the stretch?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

He is playing good, very aggresive.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Techincal on Odom.
Frustration is setting in for the Lakers.

EDIT: Odom is gone.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Clippers are executing. Lakers are not.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

:clap: 
YEAH!!!!!
The Clippers win!
The 3rd and 4th quarter were huge for the Clippers. :rbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Whew!!! Sure wish I could have watched this game, but ...

because I didn't ... they WON!!!! YEAH!!!!

So, I think I'll take one for the team and not watch until the end of the season. Weasel, I will depend on you to call the game for me.

Way to go CLIPPS!!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Corey had 31 points on only 9 shots I believe. Good game, especially during the second half.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Weasel, I will depend on you to call the game for me.


Will do.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good win for the clippers. They needed it since they are also chasing the Lakers. Both teams did very well offsensively, but the clippers simply played better D and the lakers played almost non-existant D for most of the game. I mean if the clippers are shooting more than 70 percent in the first quater your not playing proper defense. Not even the best teams in the game have that kind of percentages. 

The lakers lost this one because of lack of heart, defense, and aggressive playing.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Good win for the clippers. They needed it since they are also chasing the Lakers. Both teams did very well offsensively, but the clippers simply played better D and the lakers played almost non-existant D for most of the game. I mean if the clippers are shooting more than 70 percent in the first quater your not playing proper defense. Not even the best teams in the game have that kind of percentages.
> 
> The lakers lost this one because of lack of heart, defense, and aggressive playing.


The Lakers lost this game because the Clippers are a better team. Even the game they lost to the Lakers, they played without Brand; AND they have NOT had their starters all year. Even the game the Lakers won, we were in it, losing by less than 5 points, I think.

So ... the lost simply because the Clippers are a better team. Period.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> You'd think Kobe's last comments about them would be enough to motivate them, but noooooooooooo.
> 
> Didn't he say that, "beating the Clippers is old hat". Damn, have a little pride!!!! They are so much better than the Lakers --- just no mental strength, I guess.


I guess the Clipps remembered.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Maggete has been on a tare as of late. Nice work.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> The Lakers lost this game because the Clippers are a better team. Even the game they lost to the Lakers, they played without Brand; AND they have NOT had their starters all year. Even the game the Lakers won, we were in it, losing by less than 5 points, I think.
> 
> So ... the lost simply because the Clippers are a better team. Period.



I would say at this point they are both lucky for the wins they get. Just because the clippers match up agisnt the lakers well doesnt make them the better team. Unless you mean if the Lakers only played the Clippers, and no other teams better. Than you would be right. However, the lakers and clippers are probably neck and neck in terms of other teams. Both teams have very little to no shot making the playoffs.

The problem with the clippers is that even though they are playing better right now, they have a history of not building teams. Hence the fact that its been almost ten years since they last made the playoffs. 

At this point when going over Denvers up comming games, Lakers up comming games, and Clippers up comming games.. I'd say the clippers still have a realistic shot at making the play offs. The lack of point guard is going to kill them on the road, so Jaric or livingston.. NEED to get healthy really quick. I dont know what the word on Jaric is.. Anyone know, but if he is going to come back by the end of this month it would be god sent, since the tough part of there up comming games are in april. But if either of them dont come back inthe next 10 to 15 games its going to be over most likely. Brunson is doing well, but not not that well. 

If Corey can keep up this intensity, bobby his normal consistancey.. Which was slightly down tonight, and Brand his banging, and just hold out until Jaric gets better, they still have a chance. 

IF you want to know who a better team is for sure this season, it will be determined. Hands down the lakers have a HORRIBLE remaining season, if they finish on top of the clippers still, than theres your answer. 

Just a note on starters: The last win the clippers had was when Kobe byrant was injuried. So it shouldnt really matter if Brand missed the game before it. Considering Kobe missed 14 games, and the lakers still have a better record says something at this point, doesnt mean it will last though.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> The Lakers lost this game because the Clippers are a better team. Even the game they lost to the Lakers, they played without Brand; AND they have NOT had their starters all year. Even the game the Lakers won, we were in it, losing by less than 5 points, I think.
> 
> So ... the lost simply because the Clippers are a better team. Period.


The Lakers are 4 games ahead of the Clips in the standings, in a rebuilding year. Get over it kid.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> ...The last win the clippers had was when Kobe byrant was injuried. So it shouldnt really matter if Brand missed the game before it. Considering Kobe missed 14 games, and the lakers still have a better record says something at this point, doesnt mean it will last though.


Well ... they BOTH played tonight and the Clippers are still without their PGs. Who WON? I rest my case.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

EHL said:


> The Lakers are 4 games ahead of the Clips in the standings, in a rebuilding year. Get over it kid.


You, Sir, are delusional. It's just a matter of time. What will be your tag line then?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Well ... they BOTH played tonight and the Clippers are still without their PGs. Who WON? I rest my case.



What exactly is the case? The clippers match up better agisnt the Lakers? How exactly does that make them a better team?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> You, Sir, are delusional. It's just a matter of time. What will be your tag line then?


:laugh: Let me know when it actually happens. Here's what I'll be saying; _Lakers again finish the regular season with a better record than the Clippers, who go to the lottery for the 7th straight season._


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice win today, it's about time you beat those ****s from the 'other' LA team.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> Nice win today, it's about time you beat those ****s from the 'other' LA team.


Meh, at least they're not the Sixers.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Nice win today, it's about time you beat those ****s from the 'other' LA team.


Thank you for the support. There are so many basketball fans that feel the same way you do. They are just poised for the Clippers to step on the Lakers --- just waiting to cheer them on.

As soon as the Clippers realize that --- it is on.

Our lack of wins has nothing to do with the ability of our team --- it is their immaturity and lack of confidence.

I don't know why they don't feel the support and fans just waiting for them to take over LA.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

:clap: Thank you, Clippers. You redeemed the whole night for me. My Sonics suffered through an abysmal thrid quarter, was tied with aminute to go, and then lost it in the final 60 seconds. I was feeling pretty bad.

But then I saw that you beat the Lakers, yes, despite Kobe's 41 points. I really like that Maggette guy. Scoring 30 points and missing only three shots all night is pretty amazing. Maggette's line is more impressive than Kobe's. As a team, the Clippers had 26 assists and only *3* turnovers. Wow, that is astounding.

Congratulations on a big, big win. This was just the medicine that I needed after last night's Sonics loss.

G-Force


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lakers in a Fallback Position 



> The Clippers had lost 11of 14 and were in danger of moving a season-low nine games under .500, but Clipper Coach Mike Dunleavy ripped the Clippers after a lackluster loss Monday to the Memphis Grizzlies. The message apparently stuck.





> The game was designated a Laker home game, meaning the Clippers broke a streak of nine consecutive road losses and improved to 7-22 overall on the road. The Clippers had not won a road game since Feb. 3 and were 2-21 in such games since November.


Maggette says scolding got Clippers' attention  



> "The biggest thing we did was play the right way and did the things Coach wanted us to do, executing right and taking better shots," Maggette said. "I put a lot of it on myself and Elton (Brand). We're the captains of this team and sometimes you have to take heat and accept it. I'm just glad our team came back and responded to what Coach said."





> "The way we finished the game last night against Memphis and the way we played tonight is the way we want to play basketball," Dunleavy said. "The guys did a great job on our execution. Our defensive balance the whole night was very good."


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Only 3 turnovers, wow.


----------

